# iPad et PS3 Et streaming. Help ..



## Alexads (24 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour a tous , j utilise ma PS3 comme dd multimédia .


Je souhaietrais y accéder avec mon iPad ou iMac pour y lire les videos ou photos stocker sur la PS3 .

J arrive a lire avec ma PS3 mais fichiers mis sur pc ou Mac mais pas l inverse .

Comment faire pour accéder a la PS3 avec iPad? 

Merci bop 

Au pire un dd multimédia upnp wifi pour lire sur mon iPad ou airpress AirPort ou Time capsule ou Apple tv . 

Je suis vraiment perdu !!!!! 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Novembre 2010)

J'ai, comme toi, une PS3 connectée sur le routeur de l'appartement. Mac-> PS3 via upnp, effectivement aucun problème, mais faire sortir quelque chose de la PS3 autrement que par le port HDMI, je ne vois pas...
A ma connaissance, aucune fonction "serveur" de la PS3 n'existe ou, en tout cas n'est documentée.
Mais tu poses une question orinale (dont j'ai bien peur que la réponse soit : impossible). Je regarderai ce WE, pour voir, parce que finalement, ça m'intéresserait bien, cette histoire...


----------



## Alexads (25 Novembre 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> J'ai, comme toi, une PS3 connectée sur le routeur de l'appartement. Mac-> PS3 via upnp, effectivement aucun problème, mais faire sortir quelque chose de la PS3 autrement que par le port HDMI, je ne vois pas...
> A ma connaissance, aucune fonction "serveur" de la PS3 n'existe ou, en tout cas n'est documentée.
> Mais tu poses une question orinale (dont j'ai bien peur que la réponse soit : impossible). Je regarderai ce WE, pour voir, parce que finalement, ça m'intéresserait bien, cette histoire...



MERCI CAR CA SERAIT SUPER COOL de streamer depuis la ps3 ..


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Novembre 2010)

Pour l'iPad, iPhone, je ne vois pas de solution pour le moment.
Sur le mac, c'est possible en installant vuze, et je suis surpris à quel point cette fonction bêta de vuze est stable...


----------

